# Computer/TV/ Loud Music/ bright Lights



## Square (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey there,

I have DR and a little DP since i smoked weed (5th time) in December 2009.
Im feeling a little better now. When im hanging out with friends or doing sports for example I can forget about that whole thing for some time (dont really have problems with it then).
But in some Situations it really pisses me off, this is:

1. When bright Lights are everywhere (shopping mall, cars at night driving towards myself) I find it especially annoying when someone turns a light (in a room) on, and its turning from dark to bright immediately.
2. When here is a lot of Noise (downtown in a crowd; when im staying with friends listening to loud music; short unexpected startling noises)
3. When I'm watching TV or working at the PC i blur and get dizzy (similar to the effect of alcohol) i watch TV longer then half an hour nonstop, and no longer then 1,5 hours total (a day), its really exhausting watching at a display

In other situations i dont really feel DR/DP anymore, so i want to know if you have similar "symptoms"
Its really annoying because i cant do things i liked to do, before my DR kicked in (my hobbys). I'm a musician (therefore i cant work at the moment [i do music on my PC and with loud volume]), i like to meet friends but they are always drinking or listening to loud music (or both). I cant play PC games or browse the Internet (which i did loads of time before). I cant watch films (was a film freak before). I cant go in a club, because loud music is played there and flashing lights are all around.

So im reading a lot, but i somehow feel bad after some hours of reading, because I'm going into a parallel reality too there (a story is not real life). Chess is another alternative to this

The only thing i can really enjoy is doing sports.

Do you feel the same way? or can you do your beloved stuff without getting dizzy?


----------



## weeirish1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey, yeh i know exactly what you mean particularly about bright lights,espically if they are very bright flouresent ones (xcuse the spelling there







) i think that unatural lights like that create an unatural effect, the world can look extremely fake under them because the light they give off is fake maybe. I think the thing with shopping malls is that they are big constructed spaces and so will create a more intense dpd/drd because of that. The same thing with computers, again i think its something to do with the type of light they give, it definatley aids drd for me anyways. I do alot of sport and dpd/drd doesn't feel as bad then and im glad there is one place in your life which isnt affected badly by it too. But yes i def understand what your on about.


----------



## Square (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks for your comment, feeling a little better now


----------



## grues0me (Feb 12, 2010)

I have the same problem with supermarkets or in very well lit rooms. I mean i enter supermarkets and suddenly my DP gets 10x as worse as outside. Its like i turn my head inside and my thoughts and view is like a spoon stirring in honey, very strange. I feel very comfortable in dakened rooms and watching television actually makes me forget my DP totally very often. But talking to (unknown) persons makes me feel like watching a movie.


----------



## WANTTOBEBETTER (May 4, 2009)

grues0me said:


> I have the same problem with supermarkets or in very well lit rooms. I mean i enter supermarkets and suddenly my DP gets 10x as worse as outside. Its like i turn my head inside and my thoughts and view is like a spoon stirring in honey, very strange. I feel very comfortable in dakened rooms and watching television actually makes me forget my DP totally very often. But talking to (unknown) persons makes me feel like watching a movie.


Me too. (On every count)


----------

